# Best Gaming Desktop for Money



## Death_Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys, recently joined the forum. In need of some advise regarding my gaming desktop configuration...

*Starting with the formalities:*
1.   What is the purpose of the computer? 
A:Mainly gaming, also serve as my home theatre

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers?
A:Of course

3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:Around 50k for now, may flex a little later

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:To some extent, atleast upto what my non-A/C room in Kolkata lets me

5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:Win7 ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB atleast, more is better

7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:Full HD, 22"/24"

8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  
A:Maybe 8, not sure

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler? 
A:Yes, quite a few

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:As soon as possible

11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Certainly

12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:Anything with poor quality, service or warranty

13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Kolkata. Don't want to go for the hassles of importing.

14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:I'm building it from scratch, so need all parts/peripherals

*I've sorted some with latest prices [from Vedant, Kolkata]:*
CPU: AMD PhenomII x4 945 (6150)

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper212+ (_probably_ 1900)

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 (5150); _couldn't find an ATX board in this price_ 

RAM: Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz VS (2400X2) / 1600Mhz XMS3 (5650); _can't  decide if the performance increase is worth the price for gaming,  moreover it seems the value series & XMS3 available both rated CL9  for a particular speed_. _Please see this _DDR3 Memory Scaling On AMD's Phenom II X4 : Which RAM Speed Is Best?_ regarding DDR3 performance_

HDD: Seagate 500GB (1740)

ODD: _give some suggestions;__ no need of lightscribe_

Monitor: Samsung 22" LCD B2230 (7850)

Cabby: CM 690II Plus (5250); _I know it's an overkill but i fell in love once I saw it_ . _Earlier thought of CM690 (~4.5k), TT ElementT (~4.3k), Antec 300 (~3.6k)_

PSU: Corsair VX550 (4850)

KB: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 (950) / Logitech Media KB (600)

Mouse: _use my existing one for now, later_ Logitech MX518 (1250)

UPS: Microtek 800VA (2325); _love to go for APC but the price is almost double_ 

Speaker: _existing headphone for now, later_ Creative Inspiron T6060/T6100

Graphix: MSI GTX460 1GB Cyclone. _Not available here right now, but they are going to supply in 2days if I book it_ (13650). _I  think I'm going to wait for it's availability since I can have a better  price then, and may manage to fill my piggy bank in that time to afford  it._

Please give suggestions & advice regarding the built... Thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Sep 3, 2010)

At a budget you can get a good AMD based system. Here goes my suggestion:
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.7k
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4.7k
Seagate 1 TB 7200 rpm SATA (32 MB Cache) @ 3.4k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Keyboard & Mouse @ your choice @ 1k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k

Total is coming as 53.1k. Now Street price in Kolkata is little lesser than the mentioned price (For Processor, Mobo, HDD and Monitor). So you will get everythinng 52k, I guess.

Reason: Phenom II 955 is a Black edition processor. So you can overclock it better by just increasing the multiplyer. If you can live without it, go for the Phenom II 945.

Biostar 890GXE is a very good gaming mobo with USB 3 and SATA 3 support. It can also support latest 6 core AMD processors in full potential. So it is better for future upgrade also.

GTX460 is now the best boy in town with a great price tag. Although it is little less faster than the HD 5850, it will offer you VP4 Video processor, CUDA and PHSYX in gaming.

Ben1 monitor is one of the best buys and it is tested by all the major Tech mags and forums. In the recent Digit monitor review, it was rewarded as the best buy Gold fo 22" monitors and offered better performance than the Samsung's offering on that range.

At a budget of 50k, don't spend too much for cabinet. NXT Gama will be just fine for you.

And Vedant is very good shop. If you want little burganing, you can go a little further, after Vedant, there is a shop EZone (not in the Emall). This a small shop but price is little lower. I got my 2 TB HDD @ 6.35k from this shop.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 3, 2010)

+1 for Cilus' build.
The rig that I thought of while reading the op's post was same xeroxd just few scrolls below.
Also,for an aftermarket hsf, go for Tuniq Tower 120 extreme.
Nice cooling monstor + silent. @ 3.2/3.5k
Or better yet, Spire Thermax Eclipse II (price unknown) if you can get one here in India. 
I am not sure but i think they'll fit comfortably in gamma.
Also Nzxt m59 might be a better option of a cabby.
This will probably increase your budget by 5k or so.

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

Question. Are we spending a lil too much on a cpu when it is a gaming rig?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

nothing to write here
clius already suggested a 10/10 gaming rig in that budget


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ehh...how about a WD 1TB hard disk instead. Its got 64 mb cache @3.3k


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies


Cilus said:


> Reason: Phenom II 955 is a Black edition processor. So you can overclock it better by just increasing the multiplyer. If you can live without it, go for the Phenom II 945.


yes I have thought about it, but due to the pricing I had stepped back. I need to give a second thought now.



Cilus said:


> Biostar 890GXE is a very good gaming mobo with USB 3 and SATA 3 support. It can also support latest 6 core AMD processors in full potential. So it is better for future upgrade also.



Are you sure it is USB3 compliant? The website mention all ports to be USB2  
Moreover AFAIK the current games can utilize 3cores for max, I don't think they would go utilizing 6cores in near future. So, probably I won't go for 6cores anytime soon.
I really love the SATA III availability, but the 1.5k premium for again a mATX board has set me back.
Whats the warranty and support? Actually I never used a Biostar board in any built n completely ignorant about them. We don't see too many Biostars in local stores.



Cilus said:


> Ben1 monitor is one of the best buys and it is tested by all the major Tech mags and forums. In the recent Digit monitor review, it was rewarded as the best buy Gold fo 22" monitors and offered better performance than the Samsung's offering on that range.


Both the specs n prices are almost same (though Samsung boasts a 70,000:1 DC while BenQ 40,000:1, but again they are often inflated). I need to check its street price.
One of my friend using the B2230 boasts highly of the MagicAngle feature which is great for watch movies reclining in a couch or bed. I'm confused here. 



Cilus said:


> At a budget of 50k, don't spend too much for cabinet. NXT Gama will be just fine for you.


Agreed completely. But I intend to buy a cabby that would keep me happy for a couple of future upgrades, so need to have a great looking one.
NZXT M59 as toad_frog09 mentioned is a great one, but does anybody know about its availability in Kolkata. Surely going to check tomorrow.



Cilus said:


> And Vedant is very good shop. If you want little burganing, you can go a little further, after Vedant, there is a shop EZone (not in the Emall). This a small shop but price is little lower. I got my 2 TB HDD @ 6.35k from this shop.


I would definitely get a price from the shop tomorrow when I'm off-duty. Is it on the same road as of Vedant or in any by-lanes?



toad_frog09 said:


> Also,for an aftermarket hsf, go for Tuniq Tower 120 extreme.
> Nice cooling monstor + silent. @ 3.2/3.5k
> Or better yet, Spire Thermax Eclipse II (price unknown) if you can get one here in India.


I am not sure they are available in Kolkata and also the price is too steep for my "little" OCing. Probably think about HSF altogether later. Sure to bug you then

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




toad_frog09 said:


> Ehh...how about a WD 1TB hard disk instead. Its got 64 mb cache @3.3k


ya, checked it on itwares
but it has 5400rpm compared to seagate 32MB cache at 7200rpm. whats the difference in terms of performance??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

DCR isn't the one to be compared when buying monitors. its same as digital zoom in cameras. check the contrast ratio & also if theres any issue of a wobbling stand, dead or bright pixel, etc. also if all the necessary accessories provided in bundle.

the HDD mentioned by toad_frog09 is the Western Digital Black 1Tb. not the Green 1Tb. Green is slow. runs at 5400rpm.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 3, 2010)

Death_Knight said:


> Hey guys, recently joined the forum. In need of some advise regarding my gaming desktop configuration...
> 
> *I've sorted some with latest prices [from Vedant, Kolkata]:*
> MoBo: Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 (5150); _couldn't find an ATX board in this price_


If you need an ATX mobo and are buying a good graphics card anyways, Do check if this mobo is available here-
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard
Was supposed to be approx. Rs.5800/- in Mumbai or maybe lower.

Cilus sir has suggested some nice stuff.
May i suggest a few changes provided he and others agree with my thoughts-
(1) Get some good quality 1600Mz RAM.
Amongst the easily available decent kits, Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz has SPD data for 1333Mhz too and that too CL8 iirc.
1333Mhz is to DDR3 what 667 was to DDR2, dated and EOL soon.
True benefit of DDR2 was at 800Mhz or higher and so is the same with DDR3 with 1600Mhz or higher.
If anyone wants to add more RAM later, the older sticks won't hold back the new pair.


Sam.Shab said:


> DCR isn't the one to be compared when buying monitors. its same as digital zoom in cameras. check the contrast ratio & also if theres any issue of a wobbling stand, dead or bright pixel, etc. also if all the necessary accessories provided in bundle.


Dynamic contrast ratio is to LCDs what "PMPO" is to audio systems imho.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> DCR isn't the one to be compared when buying monitors. its same as digital zoom in cameras. check the contrast ratio & also if theres any issue of a wobbling stand, dead or bright pixel, etc. also if all the necessary accessories provided in bundle.


yes, thats why I mentioned they are often inflated. Typical contrast ratio for both is the same 1000:1 (almost all hardware specs are same). DVI accessory for samsung is optional, so need to check with the local retailer; couldn't find any info on BenQ (the crappy website showd error all day long)
Here's a review of B2230



Sam.Shab said:


> the HDD mentioned by toad_frog09 is the Western Digital Black 1Tb. not the Green 1Tb. Green is slow. runs at 5400rpm.


3.3k is the price of the green one, the black should cost a lot more



pegasus said:


> If you need an ATX mobo and are buying a good graphics card anyways, Do check if this mobo is available here-
> Newegg.com - ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard
> Was supposed to be approx. Rs.5800/- in Mumbai or maybe lower.


the real problem is that I live in Kolkata and finding the product of choice is very difficult (still remember how I had to comb the entire Chandni to find Asrock G41MLE a year back, when my p4 system went kaput 15days after the end of warranty. found one atlast in the most unlikely place )
Moreover I would have to stall my entire system for some time, since msi cyclone still not available let aside the HAWK


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 3, 2010)

avoid asus at all cost. the bio one doesnt have usb3. for that look at MSI 890GXM G65 (7k) or Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (6-7k) or MSI 880GMA E45 (5.6k).


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H is the best option and should be available for around 5.5k



> (1) Get some good quality 1600Mz RAM.
> Amongst the easily available decent kits, Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz has SPD data for 1333Mhz too and that too CL8 iirc.
> 1333Mhz is to DDR3 what 667 was to DDR2, dated and EOL soon.
> True benefit of DDR2 was at 800Mhz or higher and so is the same with DDR3 with 1600Mhz or higher.
> If anyone wants to add more RAM later, the older sticks won't hold back the new pair.



Who says that 1333 is EOL. The current generation of processors can't utilise 1600 properly and so there is very low difference in performance in 1600 and 1333. 1333 is likely to be EOL next year with the introduction of bulldozer and sandybridges

And BTW Cooler Master elite 430 is a great cabinet. It looks great, specially if you add an LED fan on it and is pretty spacious as well.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 3, 2010)

WD is cheaper by 100-150 rs.
Hey, just asking...werent there rumors that 1tb hd had high failure rates..dont know.
.
Regarding the cost of hsf,i think its better to oc at stock rather than with a cheap 1.5k hsf. Save up sir.
.
Regarding the cabby, plz get one with transparent side panel. It'd look awesome when you put lights & af hsf in it.

.
Also with the 955 selection, its (according to me) the best 8k cpu you can get for gaming. Saving 2k for a cheaper one is not worth it.
.
Also, do you have any thoughts for AMD 5850 for gaming?
.
And congratulations for your new rig.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

even after releasing Fusion, 1333Mhz will not be EOL. cause many entry level chips will continue use 1333Mhz as their native ram speed. from both AMD & Intel side. so at least next year 1333Mhz won't go EOL. for surely. but will become dirt cheap.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 3, 2010)

@cilus: perfect config bro, just wanted to clarify one thing, how is Biostar service and product quality?


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

@Cybertonic
thanks... GA-880GMA-UD2H is really a plus at the price with additional  SATA 6Gbps support over my native choice. If only I could get one here  at the price. 
Then the natural choice would be to get a 500GB 3Gbps HDD now and 1TB 6Gbps later when the pricing falls.



toad_frog09 said:


> Also with the 955 selection, its (according to me) the best 8k cpu you can get for gaming. Saving 2k for a cheaper one is not worth it.


are you sure the 2k premium will be good in terms of gaming? I don't use advanced video editing nor encode while gaming. Check the fps difference between 955 & 940 in this link



toad_frog09 said:


> Regarding the cabby, plz get one with transparent side panel. It'd look awesome when you put lights & af hsf in it.


And not to forget a great cooling since I'd probably use the internal exhausting cyclone or hawk version



toad_frog09 said:


> Also, do you have any thoughts for AMD 5850 for gaming?


Yup, actually had 5770 in mind prior to the release of GTX460. but considering the neck to neck performance at lower price (+CUDA,PhysX) my leaned for Nv. Enlighten me if I am wrong.

And save up the congratulations for the coming week, probably Tuesday ;  if I could leave my work early enough.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm...nicely done Death_Knight(about the tuesday part,forgot about the strike ,eh???  )

I really think u shud consider the Elite 430 and splurge the cash on the 955BE....

And,if u can bear still more pain,try n hold ur horses a bit longer till the HD6000 surfaces....Nvidia will be bound to lower prices  ...U will gain by that!


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

oh.ho. damn the strike... are shops & transport going to stay closed too?
430 elite is a nice case in that price, but I have to churn more bucks for cooling.. also the case doesn't have led on/off or any cable management.. btw could you attach the top fans adjacent to the proccy?
when is the 6xxx series going to be released??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

^^jan-feb 2011 most probably


----------



## Cilus (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, as the forum suggested, go for the *GA-880GMA-UD2H *motherboard. Infact I'm a fan of mobos from this company. Both my AMD mobos are from this company and they are rock solid performer and highly reliable. 
Go for it.
As per the memory, 1600 MHz is better, but really, the performance difference is not worth the extra penny. In all the Tech reviews like Guru3d, Tom's Hardware, it is pointed out that AMD Memory controllers are not enough powerful to take advantage of a high speed memory.

And Death_Knight (read Arthas), I think you are in doubt for choosing the right Processor for you. Well, if you are not a hard core gamer and you don't want some serious overclocking, you can go with the Phenom II 945 and save some extra money.
*
*


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have already been through (and through) that link b4 I got myself a 955.
Things that helped me make my mind : excellent gaming cpu,3.2 ghz, crazy overclocking potential.black edition.

Hey,if I am not wrong, the overclocking record (7 ghz or something) was set on this processor.

Also, regarding 'beautification'. I saw on lynx website that they have cathode tube for sale or something.

And regarding the AMD 6xxx series gcard. I will be upgrading my gpu at end of 2010. So will these new amd cards have affordable prices worth waiting??


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 4, 2010)

I noticed corsair xms3 ram prices have dropped. The xms3 1333 4gb is now 5000/- @ PRIME and the 1600 kit is 5100/-. 

Sorry, if old news. I just noticed the price drop today. Thought I might add the info here...since the difference in prices between the two speeds is so small.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 5, 2010)

So, *GA-880GMA-UD2H* is my MoBo, no doubt.



Cilus said:


> And  Death_Knight (read Arthas), I think you are in doubt for choosing the  right Processor for you. Well, if you are not a hard core gamer and you  don't want some serious overclocking, you can go with the Phenom II 945  and save some extra money.


RPG/FPS and RTstrategy are my main domain of play + Splitsecond/NFS  series from racing. Actually baring sports titles I try anything I can  lay my hands on, cont. to end with those I like exploring all endings,  trophies, side-quests. I want them all maxed at full HD.Is this hard  core gaming??
Well I am really not a OCer, never had the opportunity to try on any friends', friends from my work are never tech-savvy. Moreover I am too sceptical due to warnings like "reduced longivity", "will fry your machine", "void warranty" n so on..

But  on second thought, I should try it now. May be its now or never for me,  since I am pursuing a career completely opposite. So lets get 955BE  too.

Can anybody tell me its OC power on a budget air-cooler  (like hyper212+); please do remember in Kolkata summer temp kisses 40  [although no prob for cabinet airflow since I'll get a top notch one]. A  practical Indian scenario is more wanted and also I need to last that CPU really long.
Also please comment on the MoBo's OCing potential.

Regarding RAM, whats the difference between VS & XMS3 at the same Clock speed apart from the HS (?better OC) & price.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 5, 2010)

Death_Knight said:


> RPG/FPS and RTstrategy are my main domain of play + Splitsecond/NFS  series from racing. Actually baring sports titles I try anything I can  lay my hands on, cont. to end with those I like exploring all endings,  trophies, side-quests. I want them all maxed at full HD.Is this hard  core gaming??



IMO,thats hardcore...yeah ! 



Death_Knight said:


> Well I am really not a OCer, never had the opportunity to try on any friends', friends from my work are never tech-savvy.



Are u sure u considered _*all*_ of your friends? 



Death_Knight said:


> Moreover I am too sceptical due to warnings like "reduced longivity", "will fry your machine", "void warranty" n so on..
> 
> But  on second thought, I should try it now. May be its now or never for me,  since I am pursuing a career completely opposite. So lets get 955BE  too.



Nice and correct decision bro!



Death_Knight said:


> Can anybody tell me its OC power on a budget air-cooler  (like hyper212+); please do remember in Kolkata summer temp kisses 40  [although no prob for cabinet airflow since I'll get a top notch one]. A  practical Indian scenario is more wanted.



IMO u can look forward to *3.8Ghz plus*...


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 5, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Are u sure u considered _*all*_ of your friends?


ok lets add "almost" to the all friends phrase, I hope u'd agree



mukherjee said:


> IMO u can look forward to *3.8Ghz plus*...


Are you sure, well thats great.... don't want to bump Vcore to a lot extent... I badly need the longivity.... got more frightened from this review


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 6, 2010)

Hit a big bump on road! Couldn't find GA-880GMA-UD2H in local stores.
Man, I'm out of luck!!

Confirmed the price of PhenomII 955BE: 7600+
Seems OK

Today confirmed that GA-880GMA-UD2H not available in Kolkata. They even talked about its unavailability in India.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 8, 2010)

What about *GA-890GPA-UD3H*? I found one in store today @ 8.5k. Though at 3k premium, it boasts of being *fullATX*, has onboard graphx even with *CrossfireX* (?for future-proofing), better *heatsink* (?OC capability), better array of *connectors*, *90degree SATA* pins & *looks better*...
Got a good review at Overclockersclub
Though it will knock me off my budget, but I am ready to go if its a worthy buy...
Please suggest; the wait is killing me man...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

well thats a good board at that money


----------



## szk (Sep 8, 2010)

my msi gtx 460 1gb cyclone costs me 14,500 and i think it as better option then zotac


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 8, 2010)

Why don't you go for MSI *790GX* G65. i know its a 7xx series one but its full atx and has x16-x16 crossfire just as you need. You can add a USB 3 add on card later on if required. Its price is pretty low at 6.25k.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 8, 2010)

^its 8x in crossfire mode bro...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Why don't you go for MSI *790GX* G65. i know its a 7xx series one but its full atx and has x16-x16 crossfire just as you need. You can add a USB 3 add on card later on if required. Its price is pretty low at 6.25k.



rajan right. its 8X+8X. 

790GX, 790X, 890GX ---> 8X+8X.
790FX, 890FX ---> 16X+16X.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions....
But on the otherside, the more I'm reading about multiGPU configurations, the more I'm getting convinced that GTX 460 SLI is *MUCH* better that HD5850 Cfx, also being the bang for buck.

So, a request to all the genii out here... please give some recommendations about *SLI (x8+x8)* supporting (*Intel processor* + *Gigabyte/MSI MoBo*) combination which will be similar/better than (*AMD PhenomII x4 955BE* + *Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H*) in terms of performance/features at the same price point [*7.6k+8.6k*].
I don't want to leave any stones unturned before I invest.

P.S. suggest from those available in local stores (atleast in India)

Anybody have any idea/experience about running SLI on Cfx board?? Found an interesting article at xDevs.
That would be awesome for me..


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 13, 2010)

After a lot of google n reading, found out:
MSI NF980-G65 supports AMD + SLI
but the board is buggy (newegg reviews), poor output options & NOT AVAILABLE locally

The nearest Intel equivalent is i5-760 priced around 10k+
Intel P55 boards from MSI/Gigabyte stable supporting SLI are around 10k+
(MSI P55-GD65 priced at 7.8k+ at lynx is without USB3 & SATA3. Not sure of local availability)

So, people like me who wants a value SLI machine is only left to suck thumb or go for "modding" to unlock SLI in unsupporting boards?


----------



## pegasus (Sep 13, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Who says that 1333 is EOL. The current generation of processors can't utilise 1600 properly and so there is very low difference in performance in 1600 and 1333. 1333 is likely to be EOL next year with the introduction of bulldozer and sandybridges





Sam.Shab said:


> even after releasing Fusion, 1333Mhz will not be EOL. cause many entry level chips will continue use 1333Mhz as their native ram speed. from both AMD & Intel side. so at least next year 1333Mhz won't go EOL. for surely. _but will become dirt cheap_.


Sam sir-
I doubt the 'dirt cheap part- that may have been a one-time occurrence with DDR2 at one pint of time. 
I was hoping you could clear some doubts i had in this thread. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-discussions/130618-should-ddr2-rams-pair.html


Cilus said:


> As per the memory, 1600 MHz is better, but really, the performance difference is not worth the extra penny. In all the Tech reviews like Guru3d, Tom's Hardware, it is pointed out that AMD Memory controllers are not enough powerful to take advantage of a high speed memory.


I thought there was hardly any price difference difference between XMS3 1333 and XMS3 1600. 
But the XMS31600 kit also had spd date for 1333 CL8 (CL9 for the 1333 kit; at least when i had seen the 6GB kits).


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2010)

pegasus said:


> Sam sir-
> I doubt the 'dirt cheap part- that may have been a one-time occurrence with DDR2 at one pint of time.
> I was hoping you could clear some doubts i had in this thread.



first of all, please don't call me sir 

yes. it occurred for DDR2 but as DDR3 price coming down (& DDR2 already EOL) so i feel DDR3 price can touch 1.5k/2Gb stick sometime next year. DDR2 price almost touched 1k/2gb. so keeping little space for error, 1.5k looks a possibility.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 15, 2010)

Went to MD Computers again today to enquire about the Intel SLI built. I got the following quote:

Intel i5 760: 9650
MSI P55-GD65: NA  (may be available in a week or they can get from other cities too) 
Corsair 2x2GB@1333 XMS3: 5000 (haven't asked for 1600 one)
MSI GTX 460 HAWK: will provide with pricing shortly
Cooler Master GX650: 5800 or Corsair TX650: 6300
Microtek 800VA: 2225

I think this may be going to be my rig after all (ofcourse if I can manage to increase my budget).....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Death_Knight said:


> Went to MD Computers again today to enquire about the Intel SLI built. I got the following quote:
> 
> Intel i5 760: 9650
> MSI P55-GD65: NA  (may be available in a week or they can get from other cities too)
> ...


 
what about your cabby NZXT GAMMA?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2010)

Death_Knight said:


> Went to MD Computers again today to enquire about the Intel SLI built. I got the following quote:
> 
> Intel i5 760: 9650
> MSI P55-GD65: NA  (may be available in a week or they can get from other cities too)
> ...



avoid cm gx at all cost. corsair is a much much better option. also you can even settle for corsair vx550w. it will be more than enough.
which cabinet?
dont be unhappy yaar, i5 760 is a great performer much better than phenom 955. but 955 will be futureproof as lga1156 socket will soon vanish. 

anyways why not amd?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 17, 2010)

With the HD 6700 series so close, you could consider waiting,get the rest of the stuff now and the gpu later....

as jasy (dude give urself an official,short name.  ) said, avoid the gx series, it has got a "mixed" response from different reviewers, and as there is not much price difference,go for a 550vx,which should be sufficient for most single gpu configurations.
You get 6GB XSM3 @ 1600MHz for Rs7500 incl tax in bangalore, so that should give you an idea on the pricing...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> With the HD 6700 series so close, you could consider waiting,get the rest of the stuff now and the gpu later....
> 
> as jasy (dude give urself an official,short name.  ) said, avoid the gx series, it has got a "mixed" response from different reviewers, and as there is not much price difference,go for a 550vx,which should be sufficient for most single gpu configurations.
> You get 6GB XSM3 @ 1600MHz for Rs7500 incl tax in bangalore, so that should give you an idea on the pricing...



now i suppose we cant edit our username!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> avoid cm gx at all cost. corsair is a much much better option. also you can even settle for corsair vx550w. it will be more than enough.
> which cabinet?
> dont be unhappy yaar, i5 760 is a great performer much better than phenom 955. but 955 will be futureproof as lga1156 socket will soon vanish.
> 
> anyways why not amd?



i don't think until & unless OP going for some benchmark rig, he going change processor every year. i5 760 is BEST performance (& value) gaming processor Intel launched in sometime. also the AM3 socket going support new processor max until H1 2012, that too somehow. so for gaming on high budget, i5 760 comes as only good option. Phenom II X4 if budget slightly limited.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 17, 2010)

i thought the newer AMD processors needed AM3+ socket?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ its known as AM3r2. but till AMD itself doesn't confirm it, don't take these words. also with the onchip IGP, nobody can say how new proccy will work on current AM3 board. maybe AMD will disable the IGP on board.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> what about your cabby NZXT GAMMA?


Nope, NZXT not available, so M59 out of question.
Don't like CM elite 430 (oops, sorry fans out here)
Choice left CM690II Plus ("I am loving it" n will going for it)
P.S.: I need a big transparent cover



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> avoid cm gx at all cost. corsair is a much much better option. also you can even settle for corsair vx550w. it will be more than enough.
> which cabinet?
> dont be unhappy yaar, i5 760 is a great performer much better than phenom 955. but 955 will be futureproof as lga1156 socket will soon vanish.
> 
> anyways why not amd?





rajan1311 said:


> With the HD 6700 series so close, you could consider waiting,get the rest of the stuff now and the gpu later....
> 
> as jasy (dude give urself an official,short name.  ) said, avoid the gx series, it has got a "mixed" response from different reviewers, and as there is not much price difference,go for a 550vx,which should be sufficient for most single gpu configurations.
> You get 6GB XSM3 @ 1600MHz for Rs7500 incl tax in bangalore, so that should give you an idea on the pricing...


As you have noticed in 3/4 of my previous posts, I have changed my decision from single gpu to getting a multi gpu one particularly a SLI built in looking towards more futureproofing. Keeping it in mind I opted for 650W. Yes, I read the crappy-ness of CM PSUs particularly the low end ones, so will get the Corsair one to be on the safe side.

AMD is out of my story from the moment I opted to go SLI. The only board 'once' available was MSI NF980-G65 full of shitty reviews (read newegg)



Sam.Shab said:


> i don't think until & unless OP going for some benchmark rig, he going change processor every year. i5 760 is BEST performance (& value) gaming processor Intel launched in sometime. also the AM3 socket going support new processor max until H1 2012, that too somehow. so for gaming on high budget, i5 760 comes as only good option. Phenom II X4 if budget slightly limited.


Thanks to boost my confidence. Its a new proccy and lacks decent review articles. And I'll be adding only HDDs and another Graphix card in this built for say atleast 3~4 years. So no need of futureproofing my socket/MoBo.

*Anybody know anything about the availability of MSI GTX460 HAWK in India?* The shop haven't contacted me yet


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 18, 2010)

why the hawk craze? Personally, I liked the cyclone, I mean, hawk is good,but overpriced ...


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> why the hawk craze? Personally, I liked the cyclone, I mean, hawk is good,but overpriced ...


Hawk runs cooler and is more OC'd one. But I don't know the pricing since I couldn't find it any stores.
Do you know the price? I think should be 0.5k premium over cyclone/OC.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys check this article on GTX 460 SLI scaling neck to neck with HD 5970.
Now there is no doubt of my decision to go SLI...


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok guys, I think finally my long wait is coming to an end...
Silly me not to check with local shops for the HAWK, since I thought online sites are the first to reveal a product. So, after its release in SMC yesterday I went for an enquiry and was surprised to see them in circulation for quite some time.

_So, my final configuration stands here:_
*Intel i5 760  9300+
MSI P55-GD65  8000+
Corsair 2x2GB 1600 XMS3  4850+
HDD: 500GB* *1700+* [Help choosing between Seagate, WD, Samsung]
*ODD: LG    900+* [any other suggestion]*
MSI GTX460 HAWK  13750+
BenQ G2220HD  7300+
Cabby: CM 690II Plus (Transparent)  5400+
PSU: Corsair TX750  6900+*
 
_Soon to follow:_
*KB: MS Sidewinder x4  1575+
Mouse: Razer Death Adder  2200+
Gamepad: Rantopad/Razer
Speaker: Creative T6100  3350+
UPS: Microtek 1KVA* *3150+* [wouldn't 800KVA suffice? any other brand?]

_Later on:_
*Another graphics card
CPU Cooler*  [haven't decided yet]

Already gave advance for Graphix card & MoBo (no change now), coming in 3 days. So, waiting for last minute valuable suggestions in other fields.


----------



## maddu5731 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think you can cut the cost by choosing cm elite 430 over the cm 690 and invest the money for a 24" monitor.....

Well,thats only what I feel....
By the way,can tell about the price you are quoted for each item mentioned.....me too planning for a similar system in the upcoming navratri month....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

Death_Knight said:


> Ok guys, I think finally my long wait is coming to an end...
> Silly me not to check with local shops for the HAWK, since I thought online sites are the first to reveal a product. So, after its release in SMC yesterday I went for an enquiry and was surprised to see them in circulation for quite some time.
> 
> _So, my final configuration stands here:_
> ...



Sorry for ur Disturbance with final config , Big problem is UPS Its non modular PSU u r getting  - SO get APC 1100VA for 4.7K (Microtek will not support non modular)

MSI GTX 460 cyclone should be better cause 460 runs hotter better cooling worth ur money !

Y u want to spend 4K for Keyboard , U can get TVS mechanical keyboard for 1.2K u wont miss a key almost like gaming keyboard .

Intel Stock cooler is worthless as for i5 760 cooler is dump one get good aftermarket cooler


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> I think you can cut the cost by choosing cm elite 430 over the cm 690 and invest the money for a 24" monitor.....
> 
> Well,thats only what I feel....
> By the way,can tell about the price you are quoted for each item mentioned.....me too planning for a similar system in the upcoming navratri month....



Thats good idea CM 430 is better , Get Benq 2420HD


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Updated the price!
Its from local store. Didn't wanted to get into online shopping hassle.



damngoodman999 said:


> Sorry for ur Disturbance with final config , Big problem is UPS Its non modular PSU u r getting  - SO get APC 1100VA for 4.7K (Microtek will not support non modular)


I don't understand this. Whats modular/non-modular to do with UPS?
And are you sure of the APC price? I thought 800VA is 5.5k!!



damngoodman999 said:


> MSI GTX 460 cyclone should be better cause 460 runs hotter better cooling worth ur money !
> 
> Y u want to spend 4K for Keyboard , U can get TVS mechanical keyboard for 1.2K u wont miss a key almost like gaming keyboard .
> 
> Intel Stock cooler is worthless as for i5 760 cooler is dump one get good aftermarket cooler


Errr... Hawk is MUCH better in cooling than cyclone (pricier too), thats sure.

Sidewinder x4 never was 4k. [Check the updated post]

Will go for the cooler when I'll get the second card & will OC.



damngoodman999 said:


> Thats good idea CM 430 is better , Get Benq 2420HD


Already been through this. Rejected 430 since SLI with internal exhausting GTX460 needs better cooling. CM690II is more spacious, great cable management (better airflow) & comes pre-equipped with 2x120mm, 1x140mm(led) & ample spaces to add more. [also led on/off switch]
Also NZXT not available.

Isn't 24" monitor around 12k? Is it worthy of the price for gaming/movie?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

heyy guyz which will be the best compatible mobo for GPU Zotac GTX465 1GB... ?? i
(preferably any mobo which have integrated wifi and bluetooth , serial and parallel port>))


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

*@pulkitpopli2004*
There isn't any concept like best mobo for a graphics card. For GTX465 what you need is a board supporting PCIe 2.0 lane, thats all.
Boards with integrated wifi and bluetooth , serial and parallel port all together are rarely found if any. You can always go for bluetooth dongle (very cheap nowadays) & wifi pci card as add on.
Create a new thread with questionnaire template where recommendations can be given.


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guy, finally bought the Beast on 11th from Kolkata. Here's the final spec with prices:

CPU: *Intel i5 760* 9300+
MoBo: *MSI P55-GD65* 8000+
RAM: *Corsair 2x2GB 1600 XMS3 (CMX4GX3M2A)* 4850+
HDD: *Seagate 500GB *1700+
ODD: *LG 22x DVD writer* 900+
Graphix: *MSI GTX460 HAWK* 13750+
Monitor: *BenQ G2220HD* 7300+
Cabby: *CM 690II Plus (Transparent)* 5400+
PSU: *Corsair TX750* 6900+
KB: *MS Sidewinder x4* 1575+
Mouse: *Razer Death Adder* 2200+
Mousepad: *Steel Series Qck Mass* 700+
Speaker: *Creative T6100* 3350+
UPS: *Microtek 1KVA* 3150+

Here's some pic of my "Frostmourne"


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Some More pics:


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2010)

^ congrats. the prices are good. pics are nice


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

@ *Death_Knight* - congrats buddy - great prices and cool pics 

BTW, from which shop did you buy all these components ??


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2010)

@death knight
awesome rig and pics
congrats 
enjoy some latest games


----------



## vwad (Oct 14, 2010)

@Death_Knight, Awesome and Solid Rig :adore:

Great Cable Management :adore:

Great HQ Pics :adore:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome rig bro!!
congrats..


----------



## Sid_gamer (Oct 14, 2010)

Great rig man!!
Congrats for your build (nice pics)....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 14, 2010)

congrats Death_Knight!!!Awesome rig n the same goes for d name "Frostmourne"!I think its the name of the sword in Warcraft III,rite?Y dija go for TX750?U planning to use 2 cards in SLI?


----------



## maddu5731 (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats bro....awesome rig....will be more great on adding the next card....


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody, TDF has helped me a lot in picking my built... all credit goes to you.

@topgear: I bought from MD, Kolkata. The products were in stock & the prices quoted were the best. Though I had to pre-order the HAWK & MoBo.

@ssb1551: Yup, Frostmourne is the sword of the Lich King which Arthas possessed after becoming the Death Knight.
And I plan on going SLI after the price drop (6xxx release). Though 650W would have been sufficient, I chose the PSU keeping headroom for overclocking, HDD expansion & more robust cooling solutions .


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for informing - that PSU choice of your's is strong and good one.

BTW, what's the idle and load temps of your gpu and cpu ?


----------

